# Tool steel tips?



## ccwilder3 (Sep 13, 2003)

I see that for a hefty price you can get tool steel points. Is this because the regular points are to soft? I ask this because today I ruined 3 VAP 100gr points by hitting the pin nock. They bent by a good bit right where the large part meets the arrow. One of them bent so bad that it cracked the arrow. The pins themselves were pretty much unharmed, one had a slight nick in it. And no, there is nothing in the target to do this and it only happen after the arrow hit a pin.

Are there some other durable tips out there that don't cost as much as the tool steel tips?


----------



## edgerat (Dec 14, 2011)

The stainless steel point was bent by the aluminum pin? I don't see that happening in any universe. I have wacked some rocks dead on with my VAPs and all it did was stunt the tip a little bit.


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

It really has nothing to do with the fact that the points are Stainless Steel. The problem is that the SS Points are longer....both the shank and exposed portion of the point. This means it doesn't take much to bend the point right where the exposed part of the point makes contact with the very end of the shaft. That's why the Easton Tungsten points were produced. They weigh the same as the SS points, but due to extra density of the Tungsten, they weigh much more than SS, inch for inch. This allows the Tungsten points to be MUCH shorter (and stiffer) than the SS points (or the Tool Steel points for that matter), which makes them far more difficult to bend. But most archers won't pay the VERY high price for the Tungsten points, so several arrow companies started producing the Tool Steel points. 

Also, the longer the shank of the point is (the part inside the shaft), the more it stiffens the shaft becomes....which a lot of the time is exactly the opposite of what the archer is trying to accomplish! I think the Tool Steel points are a great happy medium between the SS and the Tungsten. I just wish Easton would produce them!!! God bless


----------



## TH30060X (Jan 7, 2006)

edgerat said:


> The stainless steel point was bent by the aluminum pin? I don't see that happening in any universe. I have wacked some rocks dead on with my VAPs and all it did was stunt the tip a little bit.


not to hijack the thread, but I know what the op is dealing with. I went through 9 pro tour Tungsten points this field season from smacking pin bushings. I don't get it. Tungsten should be like 2000 times stronger than aluminum.


----------



## edgerat (Dec 14, 2011)

That is just nuts, amazing actually  Never would have guessed that.


----------



## x-hunta (Mar 10, 2010)

TH30060X said:


> not to hijack the thread, but I know what the op is dealing with. I went through 9 pro tour Tungsten points this field season from smacking pin bushings. I don't get it. Tungsten should be like 2000 times stronger than aluminum.


Chris Perkins told me that is the reason why he shoots tool steel. He wrecked several tungsten points on his Nano Pros but he has only ever broken one tool steel point, and that was by his own mistake. To get an idea how strong we are talking, he was shooting at 18m tuning his outdoor setup and smacked an arrow in the 10 so hard it glanced off into the 6. Both arrows were fine and unharmed after he replaced the pin and collar on the one that got hit.


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

what pins are you using? everyone complains about the Victory pins being too soft but to me, i think that's a good thing. they more readily show damage and give more at the pin and put less torque on the shaft at impact.


----------



## ccwilder3 (Sep 13, 2003)

rock monkey said:


> what pins are you using? everyone complains about the Victory pins being too soft but to me, i think that's a good thing. they more readily show damage and give more at the pin and put less torque on the shaft at impact.


I'm using the victory VAP pins.

If I plan on keeping up this field and target shooting it looks like I better start planning on some tool steel points.


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Who has the tool steel points?


----------



## TH30060X (Jan 7, 2006)

NoDeerInIowa said:


> Who has the tool steel points?


I have them in some nano pros. i picked up a couple dozen after loosing about $700 in pro tours this field season. so far no major issues. only lost one point by smacking my arrow onto someones arrow. it broke clean off leaving the shank in the shaft. From what Scott Starns says, that is normal IF the point fails. im ok with that. id rather have that happen rather than cracking the shaft like the pro tours did when that happened.


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

TH30060X said:


> I have them in some nano pros. i picked up a couple dozen after loosing about $700 in pro tours this field season. so far no major issues. only lost one point by smacking my arrow onto someones arrow. it broke clean off leaving the shank in the shaft. From what Scott Starns says, that is normal IF the point fails. im ok with that. id rather have that happen rather than cracking the shaft like the pro tours did when that happened.


Where can they be purchased?

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ccwilder3 (Sep 13, 2003)

NoDeerInIowa said:


> Where can they be purchased?
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


From Lancaster's. They are $150 dollars a dozen.


----------

